# cat technique question



## rolland (Jan 8, 2008)

Im not new to catfishing but not a pro for sure. I mostly use the standard bottom rig of barrel or other slip weight, bead and circle hook. Fishing for mostly channels 2-15 pound range. Standard bait, livers, cheese, worms, shad, shrimp... Cast out, rod holder, bell on end. Go only night hours from maybe 7PM- as late as possible.

My question is poles withount bait clickers just your standard open reels do you leave the line:

1- Tight line, fish can not run with it the hook. There hooked grabing the bait

2- Leave some slack in the line so the fish has 10 foot or so of line to run then it tightens up and hooks him

3- Leve the drag almost off so I hear the fish running and set the hook myself

4- Leave the bale open and let them run

5- somthing not mentioned above


----------



## Catproinnovations (Dec 8, 2009)

Leave the bale open and wrap a popcan around the slack line one wrap when it pops off you have a fish running if your using live bait add some rocks inside it to weigh it down so it doesn't free spool your line


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## rolland (Jan 8, 2008)

Catproinnovations said:


> Leave the bale open and wrap a popcan around the slack line one wrap when it pops off you have a fish running if your using live bait add some rocks inside it to weigh it down so it doesn't free spool your line
> 
> 
> Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


so the pop can is in the water? not sure where you put the pop can


----------



## whodeynati (Mar 12, 2012)

Pretty sure catpro is saying to pry the tab up, so that line is behind it. The fish will then knock over your can... CAN DOWN! 

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## catmando (Aug 21, 2006)

Just lighten up the drag and tighten it up on the run.

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## rolland (Jan 8, 2008)

So you leave the bale open, after casting set the rod in the holder, take some line from the spool and take it to the pop can sitting on shore. Cat pulls line and the can jumps telling you there is a fish running so get off your butt and set the hook. 

Do I have that right? Just trying to picture it.


----------



## rolland (Jan 8, 2008)

I'm so glad I asked this I have been doing it wrong for years... Missing so many bites made me second guess myself. Thanks everyone for the replies, keep em comeing!


----------



## JimmyMac (Feb 18, 2011)

When I was a kid and just used bass rods and reels for everything, I would use the pop can trick a lot. I always took and flipped the tab of the can straight up, then the line running from the reel to the first eye, I would pull it off to the side till there was hardly any slack, then place it behind the tab on the can. I would weight the can down with a handful of gravel or a couple small rocks. The fish knocks the can down and especially with little rocks on top, makes a lot of noise. Also I would be doing this with my bale open, so the fish just runs line out and doesn't feel the resistance that makes fish on a light bite, drop baits. If you keep the can in line (to the side) of the reel, it helps make sure the can will be knocked down and line will not just run along the can. If were to put the can in front of the reel, line would just coil off the spool and run around the can. 


Another very simple free lining technique is just a small piece of styrofoam on your line. A piece from a foam cup works well, while holding the line you just force the line halfway through the foam (like a cheese cutter) and let it dangle on your line coming off the tip of the rod, leaving your bale open and pinning the line from your reel to first eye down to the ground, using a small rock. (to avoid line coiling off the spool). Obviously the goal here is when the fish takes the bait, he pulls your line out and you watch the piece of foam skate across the water. I did this all the time carp fishing, they made that foam look like a jet ski. This even works at night if you have just a little moonlight and decent eyesight.


----------



## whodeynati (Mar 12, 2012)

rolland said:


> So you leave the bale open, after casting set the rod in the holder, take some line from the spool and take it to the pop can sitting on shore. Cat pulls line and the can jumps telling you there is a fish running so get off your butt and set the hook.
> 
> Do I have that right? Just trying to picture it.


Sounds right, I did it for years growing up! I could here a can drop a mile away.. 
I use to also tape glow sticks to them if I was using a lot of poles, and if I had them spread out along the banks. 

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Catproinnovations (Dec 8, 2009)

Yah that's how I meant with the can just below the slack from your reel I don't run through the tabs though I just crush it slightly and wrap one wrap around the center of the can


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## rustyfish (Apr 27, 2004)

If I am catting without a clicker its one rod in hand finger on the line. If I feel anything I open the bail and hold the line to give the fish a short run. 

After one or two bites you can tell if or how much the fish are going to run. Some nights they are nibblers and other nights they are screaming demons. If nibblers I tight line ready to set the hook. If screaming demons I leave the bail open and hold the line with my fingers.


----------



## City fisher (Jul 12, 2012)

montagc said:


> Jimmy ac, I've done the same thing with foam. For still baits, I'd use the foam to hold the line in the rod tip. The bright foam was easy to see in the dark and provided little resistance when a fish took.
> 
> 
> Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


You could also use a small piece of bread on your line. I did it that way for a few years and it molds very easily around your line. And if it comes off while your bringing in your fish, I would rather have a piece of bread fall in the lake than a bunch of little pieces of stryofoam.


----------



## BanksideBandit (Jan 22, 2010)

Get good rod holders and tightline with circles.


----------



## catman5/15/13 (Jun 14, 2013)

When I didn't have my Abu 6600bcx I use a open face and I left the bale open with my finger on the line let it run for a few seconds then in one move close bale and set hook


----------



## thistubesforu (Mar 30, 2009)

Actually just got back from the bay bridge and used the pop an method. Worked pretty slick missed quite a few fish the other day just tight lining. I had my Abu with a clicker setup and pop can and spinning reel for my other setup. Only fished for 2 hrs but managed 10. Gonna look at either another Abu with clicker or an akuma spinning reel wih free spool on it. Before I pick one up though I'm gonna continue the can method. Thanks to all who described. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## thistubesforu (Mar 30, 2009)

Also wondered what size hooks you guys mainly use. I had 4/0 circle and octopus hooks out and had to cut 4 lines from fish swallowing them. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## JimmyMac (Feb 18, 2011)

thistubesforu said:


> Also wondered what size hooks you guys mainly use. I had 4/0 circle and octopus hooks out and had to cut 4 lines from fish swallowing them.
> 
> 
> Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire



I personally like to use a 5 or 6/0 circle or kahle style hook for channels, 8/0 for flathead.


----------



## catman5/15/13 (Jun 14, 2013)

I use 5/0 octpus hooks with 35 lb main line then from hook to swivel I use 50 lb braid line


----------



## thistubesforu (Mar 30, 2009)

Thanks to the info going to have to pick some bigger hooks I guess. Went to the bay bridge again last night got 7 and not one that swallowed the hook. Guess maybe it depends on how hungry they really are. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## fish420 (Feb 25, 2012)

i like to clip a cheap bobber on my line between the first and second eye on my pole and let it slack down to the ground then close my bail. fish hits, the bobber rises, just unclip and set the hook.


----------

